# Quick Tip for Funeral Flowers



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

*Every year I go to a florist a couple of weeks before Halloween and ask if I can have some "not so fresh flowers". They usually have some that are a little past their prime or some that are damaged in shipping. She always gathers them up nicely and makes them into a small arrangement (it helps that she and I went all through school together), but if you frequent a particular florist and are loyal to that one, they might just do you a solid. One year she gave me roses, ROSES!!! Can you believe it? When I get home with them, I hang them upside down and spray them with cheap hairspray. I give them a few coats with drying time in between. After they are completely dry, I leave them to hang until they are needed for Halloween.
This is my collection of flowers from years past.









I use them in an urn and on top of my coffin.









You can also use wild flowers or flowering weeds from a field, roadside, or embankment. These are some of the ones I picked near my house.








Don't bother spraying them, they are weeds after all and it doesn't matter if they fall apart or loose their color.

I keep them in a bucket that I hang on the wall in my garage.








I tie the bottoms with a rubber band, but they need replacing every year because the rubber band dry rots.
*


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Clever ideas


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those look nice by the coffin. And those flowers look like the ones in my garden now. Half dead.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

scareme said:


> ... like the ones in my garden now. Half dead.


Yeah, if you grow your own flowers, even better. I'm almost tempted to use my old tomato plants for some creepy vine like plant to drape on things.

Thank you both for your comments. I am new to this forum and trying to get more involved.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice idea for leftover arrangements! Oh, I would definitely try the tomato vines.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Def yes on the vines


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

I really like cutting and setting aside Purple coneflowers. (Echinacea purpurea) They grow like weeds and when they dry out look like they came straight out of the Addams Family house. And Damn. Tomatoes are in the compost already. That's a good idea.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Great tips, Fright Boy!


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory (Oct 25, 2014)

I have actually flowers from the funeral(fake ones)....If you hang out at the parlors they will throw them out if no one takes them. 

I'm always looking for free Halloween props. Again FREE, which makes them the best kind.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

...............and from an actual funeral parlor...even better!


----------

